# Fasting my Frog



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I hope someone sees this soon. So tomorrow is my betta's fasting day and I was wondering what I should do about feeding the frog in his tank with him? Since I don't want Aquarius to attack to frog while I'm trying to feed him can I fast the frog as well or is fasting them no good for them? He's an African Dwarf Frog by the way and he's a very healthy little dude, very alert and very greedy for his worms and shrimp.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

U could remove the frog, feeding him seperatly.


----------

